# Taurus M444 and Raging Bull



## 51765 (Feb 15, 2019)

We'll be doing some custom builds for someone soon, and from that will be developing parts for the M444 and the Raging Bull. Outside of the normal spring kits and such, what would you guys like to see for these revolvers?


----------

